# Tongan Horse



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say that baby is adorable! What is with the riding horses back leg though?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I have no idea! I didnt take the picture but I found it on the internet and wondered what you thought. Probably a growth of somesort. Vetnary science is veiwed as almost witchcraft over there. They treat everything themselves.


----------

